# Weekly Competition 2021-04



## Mike Hughey (Jan 26, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R F' U2 R2 U' R2 U R F' U' R'
*2. *R' U' F U2 F R U R' U2 R F
*3. *R' U R2 F R U R' U' R F R
*4. *F U' F U2 R2 U2 F' R2 U' F R
*5. *U2 R' F R U R2 F' R2 F R U

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 D L2 U L2 U L2 R2 B2 R B2 F2 L U L B' R' U2 F2
*2. *B' L2 U B2 L2 D B2 F2 D' U2 B U' L B2 R' D2 F2 R2 B
*3. *B2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 B L2 U' B' R2 D2 B L U2 B L2 B2 F'
*4. *D F2 D2 B2 D2 U' F2 D L2 B' R D' L D2 F' U' F' L2 B U
*5. *D B U' B2 U D2 F R F' U L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' D F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *U' B2 U R2 F U2 R' D' R2 B R2 B2 D2 B D2 F' U2 B2 U' B' Uw2 L2 F' Uw2 D F' U' R2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 F Rw Uw2 Rw U' Fw2 Rw2 Fw Uw L R' B Rw2 B
*2. *L' U2 L' U2 L' F2 D2 R2 B' U L U2 R' U2 F' R' D U' L Uw2 B R Uw2 U2 Rw2 D2 B2 R' B' D2 L2 Uw' Fw2 B2 R Fw2 D Fw' R' Uw U' Fw2 B2 R'
*3. *U R B D R2 F' L' F L2 B R2 U2 F2 L B2 L' U2 B2 L2 R Rw2 Uw2 L2 F' L Fw2 R' D2 R' Fw2 L' B R' Uw R' F L Uw D B Fw Rw2 Uw F U
*4. *D2 R' D L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B' R2 B U B F2 D' R2 L B U2 Rw2 D B2 Rw2 Fw2 B R2 U F2 L2 Uw2 F' Uw2 Rw F Rw2 F D2 R' U Fw Rw U2 D Fw R'
*5. *F' R L' U2 L' D' B' L' U F R2 U R2 B2 U F2 U R2 F2 Uw2 L Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 U R' F2 U2 D2 L' D' Fw R2 B D' Rw F D2 Rw F' L Fw L

*5x5x5*
*1. *R L Uw Bw2 L' Fw U' Bw2 F' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 U2 D2 Uw Fw F B2 Uw Fw' L D U Fw F2 Dw2 R' B2 Uw2 F Rw2 Lw Bw' Rw B2 Uw' D R' U Fw' F2 D2 L' Bw Rw Dw2 F2 Fw Bw2 Lw2 Uw' F Rw2 Dw' Bw D' U2 Rw2 D' Uw
*2. *U2 Dw' R2 F2 Dw2 Lw L2 F' Lw' Fw2 R D' Fw' D U' R' Rw2 Dw' D Lw' Uw' B2 Dw2 D Fw F2 Bw' Lw' U' Bw U2 Bw2 Dw2 D U2 Rw2 Fw Rw Dw Fw2 B D' Rw' Fw2 D2 Uw2 B' Rw Uw' U Lw2 Rw' Fw' Dw' B R Bw R2 Fw L'
*3. *B2 L2 R' Rw' F2 R2 D2 Lw' L Uw' Lw2 Bw' D Rw2 D2 L2 F2 B R' Lw' Fw Lw' Rw' F Lw' Bw2 F' L2 Dw2 Uw2 D' Fw2 F' Uw2 Rw B' D Fw2 F' Bw2 R U' Lw' R' Uw' D' Rw Lw D Lw2 Dw2 Rw' Lw' Bw2 Uw2 Lw L U' R' L
*4. *D R D Dw2 Lw' L2 Uw2 L' R2 Rw' Bw2 Fw D2 R' U2 Dw' B2 Lw U' D' B R' Fw Bw2 Dw' U2 B2 F Rw U2 B Uw2 Bw2 Dw U2 D Fw D F2 B U' B' Lw Bw R' D2 R2 B2 D2 U F' Fw' R2 F' Lw Rw' Uw Fw B' Uw
*5. *Uw2 Bw' Lw2 U' Fw' Bw Dw' R' D' U2 L Rw2 R2 Uw' B' Dw2 U2 Rw D' L F' L Rw' D' F2 Bw2 U' Dw' D' B2 L2 Lw' D' Bw Rw2 R' Dw2 L' Rw D2 Uw' Dw Fw' Uw2 L' Lw F' Uw2 U' Bw2 Lw2 Bw2 Rw2 Uw Fw2 R' B Fw2 Uw' Bw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *B2 3Rw Lw Dw' U' 3Fw Lw' F2 3Uw F' L Lw' B2 L' 3Rw2 Uw2 Fw B2 Bw' 3Rw2 Fw2 B' R L' Fw 3Rw 3Uw' B' D' 3Rw' Bw R' Bw2 Rw Bw2 3Uw Fw B2 Uw' U Rw 3Fw L' Dw' 3Fw Dw2 Bw' D 3Fw2 U' Dw' Lw 3Rw2 Fw2 Bw' B' 3Rw2 U D 3Fw2 3Uw L Uw2 D' 3Rw2 R Fw U' 3Fw R2 Uw' Lw F2 D2 R' L2 D F2 D' Rw
*2. *L2 Dw' F2 Uw' D 3Uw' F' Dw2 3Fw F2 3Uw D' R2 Uw' Rw 3Uw2 Rw' Dw2 3Rw' L Fw U 3Fw' Uw 3Fw2 R2 D' 3Uw Fw' Dw 3Rw' Bw' Lw Rw2 Bw2 D2 F2 3Uw Rw L2 3Uw U' Fw2 Dw L' F2 3Uw L2 3Rw2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 3Uw' Fw2 R2 D Bw' F2 Dw' R' Fw Bw' Rw2 D F' D' F' L2 Lw' Dw' 3Fw Bw' Dw U 3Rw B Rw 3Uw F2 3Rw'
*3. *Rw D' R' U2 Lw' Fw L2 Rw U2 Rw2 D2 Lw2 D Fw2 3Uw R D' Bw2 3Uw L2 U2 3Uw Dw R' B2 D 3Fw2 L2 R Uw2 Bw2 B U2 Rw2 Bw' U L Bw Dw' 3Uw' L 3Rw Uw2 3Fw R L' 3Rw Rw' Dw' Lw' D Bw' Fw Dw' 3Fw' Lw2 R Uw U Fw2 3Rw2 L2 Uw2 U2 R Lw' B Fw D2 B' Rw2 Fw 3Uw' U2 R' 3Uw' D2 Dw 3Fw' 3Uw'
*4. *3Rw2 Rw' 3Fw2 F2 Uw' Dw2 3Uw Lw2 3Fw' Uw D2 Lw Uw2 Dw' L' F Uw' R D Fw Uw' Fw B Uw' Rw' R2 Dw D' U2 Fw' B' Dw2 3Uw D Rw2 R2 3Uw' B F 3Rw' L' F' Uw2 Fw2 B Rw2 Uw2 L2 B D Uw' F2 R Rw' 3Fw2 U 3Rw2 3Fw' Rw 3Uw U2 Dw2 L F2 Uw' R2 Fw' Uw2 Lw D2 Bw' 3Rw U D' R B Uw Dw2 Lw2 3Fw2
*5. *F' 3Uw Fw L2 3Fw2 Fw Uw' U' Bw2 Dw Uw2 L R' Rw Fw 3Rw' L2 3Uw2 3Rw2 F Fw' 3Uw' Rw2 B' Uw2 D2 3Uw2 L Rw 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 Dw2 R' 3Uw' R 3Fw R2 3Uw' B 3Fw F2 L2 3Rw2 Lw2 Fw L2 Fw2 R2 3Uw' B2 3Rw L' R U 3Fw' D Lw2 B' Bw2 F Uw2 3Fw Dw2 Uw 3Uw 3Fw R' Fw' Lw2 U D' Uw' F' Bw L 3Uw' 3Fw U Fw'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Fw' Dw D' Lw' L Rw 3Uw2 3Dw Bw' 3Bw' D 3Rw2 Fw R' B' 3Lw' 3Bw Fw' Bw 3Lw 3Dw 3Rw2 D 3Dw' Uw2 3Lw2 F' B' 3Uw' D Fw Bw Lw2 3Uw' Dw U' Rw' 3Fw' B2 3Bw' Bw' 3Dw Lw2 3Fw2 3Rw2 Dw Fw R' 3Lw' B2 Uw' U2 3Fw 3Uw' U2 3Lw2 Fw 3Lw' D' U' 3Rw2 Bw 3Bw2 Fw 3Uw' 3Dw' Fw' L2 Bw2 L Fw' Uw' F L2 B' 3Bw Bw' Dw2 3Uw R2 L2 Fw 3Uw2 3Dw 3Bw Fw' 3Fw Lw Dw' 3Bw2 L' 3Lw 3Rw B' L Bw 3Uw Fw2 F D2
*2. *Bw' Fw' Uw2 3Lw' Bw2 3Uw D' Lw 3Uw' 3Bw' U' 3Bw2 R' 3Bw2 3Uw D' 3Fw Bw Rw' 3Lw2 D' 3Fw2 R' 3Bw' U2 Dw2 Rw' Dw' 3Fw 3Rw2 Fw' 3Dw2 Lw' Bw Uw2 Fw 3Lw' 3Fw L U' Bw' Uw Lw 3Lw 3Dw 3Lw2 U2 3Bw2 F 3Lw2 3Bw Fw2 3Lw' 3Fw' Lw 3Dw' 3Lw2 Rw 3Fw B D2 U' L2 Fw' Bw' 3Dw2 R Lw' Dw D2 3Lw' Bw' B2 D2 3Lw 3Bw' 3Uw2 3Bw' B Rw2 3Uw' Fw2 R2 Uw F2 Bw' 3Uw2 Rw D2 3Dw R Dw2 Fw B 3Lw' 3Bw L2 3Rw2 F' 3Rw'
*3. *3Bw Rw' 3Uw B Bw2 3Rw' B' 3Fw2 Fw 3Rw' R' 3Uw2 3Rw' L' Bw2 D2 Dw2 L2 3Rw' Dw2 Uw B2 L2 R Lw' Fw2 3Uw U D Rw2 R2 Dw' 3Dw' 3Uw' 3Bw' Dw R' Fw2 3Lw' U' 3Bw Uw2 L' Dw' Lw 3Lw' R2 Rw L' B2 R Dw Rw2 Uw' 3Dw2 F Fw' 3Fw 3Dw' B' Bw2 F' 3Dw2 U' L' 3Uw' Uw' Bw Rw' R Dw' Lw2 3Bw 3Dw2 Rw Uw R' 3Bw2 3Uw' L 3Fw2 Lw 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Lw Lw D' Lw 3Rw R' 3Dw Fw2 3Lw F2 Lw2 Rw' Fw2 D2 Uw2 3Uw'
*4. *U F2 3Dw L 3Rw Bw Uw' D' 3Bw 3Lw2 D B2 Bw' U2 3Fw R U' Dw Bw 3Bw2 Rw2 3Bw' R 3Uw2 D' Rw' Lw2 L' Bw' R2 3Uw L' Rw2 3Fw Rw F' 3Fw2 Fw Lw2 Uw2 L2 3Uw F' 3Rw2 Rw' Uw 3Bw' 3Dw' Fw' 3Bw' 3Lw Dw' Rw F 3Fw' R Fw' Dw' D2 B' 3Dw' L Bw 3Lw2 B' Bw' Fw Uw 3Bw Bw2 Uw2 3Bw2 B2 Lw2 R2 3Bw Fw2 Dw' 3Dw2 Lw' 3Dw' Dw F' 3Lw Rw2 Bw2 3Lw 3Bw Lw Dw2 B2 Lw2 3Bw' U B' L2 B2 L Dw2 3Rw'
*5. *3Dw' Dw2 D2 Fw Rw D' U F 3Bw 3Rw Bw2 Uw2 R2 B' Fw2 Dw U Lw2 3Bw2 U2 D' 3Bw Rw2 Fw 3Dw' Lw' Uw Lw U' Dw' R2 Bw Rw L' 3Uw2 R 3Uw' Dw' 3Lw Fw2 3Fw2 R2 Uw D R2 3Bw' 3Fw2 R' Fw2 Dw 3Fw' Lw B 3Lw R L D Dw' 3Fw2 R' 3Uw B Lw Uw2 Bw 3Bw2 D F 3Uw L 3Dw' Dw' R 3Dw2 R 3Lw' 3Uw2 B2 Bw' 3Dw U D2 R Rw B Dw2 Lw 3Uw 3Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 3Dw' U 3Lw2 3Rw' Fw' L' Bw2 Fw2 Rw'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F' R' U R' F2 R U' R U R
*2. *R' U' F' U R2 U' R2 F R U2 R'
*3. *U' R' F U2 R' U' F' U2 R U' R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L F' R2 B2 D2 B2 L D2 U2 B2 R U2 B R D L2 F' U2 R2 U2 Fw' Uw
*2. *B D' L B' D U B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' B' D' F' D2 F2 R' U'
*3. *L D2 B' L2 U2 R2 B2 R D2 R U2 F2 D2 F D' R B' D2 B' D Rw' Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D B R2 F' B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B R2 B' D' B L F' L U' F' B2 Rw2 U' Rw2 R D2 Fw2 D L' Fw2 Rw2 R' U2 R2 Fw' Rw2 F R' Fw L2 D2 Uw' Rw' L U' Rw2
*2. *L2 U B2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U2 D' F2 L2 B' L' B2 D2 B' D2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 U R' D2 Fw2 U R2 D' U' L2 Fw L2 Fw' R D Fw Uw' F2 L U' Fw' U' L2 z' y'
*3. *U' F' U L B U' D' R' F' D L' D2 R' F2 L2 D2 B2 R' F2 L2 B2 Uw2 L F Rw2 D2 Fw2 L' D2 F Uw2 Fw2 F L' B Uw Rw2 L U2 F L Uw Rw Uw' L U' Fw U' y'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw2 U Rw2 Bw Rw2 U' D2 Lw2 U Fw' U2 B Uw U2 Fw2 L F B R2 U2 Uw L F2 Rw D' Lw L' U2 B2 L' Lw U' F2 Uw2 Lw2 B' Fw' Rw F' Lw2 U Fw2 Uw' Dw2 F U2 Bw2 Fw' Lw' Uw' Bw2 B' Rw2 L B Lw L Dw L' 3Uw2
*2. *Fw2 Bw Dw' Lw2 D Dw Lw2 U R2 Lw Dw' R Uw2 U F2 Lw' R2 L Uw' Rw' R L2 B2 F2 Rw' Fw R' Rw' Fw' L Uw' Fw' B F' Rw L R' U L U' R' B2 Rw' R2 Fw R' Fw2 R2 Dw' D2 Lw U Bw Lw' Uw2 Bw2 L2 Rw' Uw2 R2
*3. *Bw' R' Dw Bw' L2 Bw Rw2 R2 L' D F Lw R Bw' R Uw' F D2 B' L2 B' U F2 B' U Dw' Bw2 Dw2 U2 Fw2 L Bw2 Uw' F' U Dw' Lw Rw F2 R' L' U2 D2 F2 Bw Rw Dw F' Dw' L2 Uw F L' Rw2 Fw2 Bw2 U2 Lw2 Dw' Uw2 3Rw 3Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' 3Rw2 D R2 L U2 3Rw' Bw Rw' 3Uw2 D2 Uw Bw' Lw2 D' Fw' 3Fw R Lw D2 Fw2 F2 B2 Rw2 Lw' D 3Rw' R2 F' R' Bw' U L2 D R' B2 3Rw' U 3Uw2 Rw Uw D2 3Rw F' 3Fw2 3Uw' F 3Uw2 R' Dw2 Lw U2 Bw' F2 Rw Bw' U2 D' Bw Lw' U2 Uw L' 3Fw L' U2 3Uw D' 3Fw' 3Rw' L F' 3Rw2 U2 3Rw2 3Fw2 B 3Rw Uw D' x

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw Bw 3Dw' Fw2 B2 D2 F2 Rw 3Bw Fw' 3Uw F 3Rw2 3Fw2 3Rw2 Bw2 Dw Uw' Lw' 3Dw' 3Rw' L2 3Lw Dw Rw 3Uw' Dw' Rw2 3Fw2 B' 3Lw 3Fw Uw' Lw2 Rw' Dw R' 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Dw Rw2 3Dw Dw2 Rw 3Uw F' 3Uw Bw R' Rw2 Lw2 3Fw Fw 3Rw2 3Uw 3Rw' D L Uw' U 3Bw Bw' B F Uw' F2 Dw2 Lw2 3Rw' 3Uw' B2 R 3Dw2 Bw D2 Uw Rw Lw' 3Rw Dw' F2 Fw Rw2 Dw Fw' U Bw2 3Bw 3Fw D2 3Rw 3Bw F' Fw Dw' 3Dw2 R 3Rw' U2 Bw2 x' y

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F' L2 U2 B' F U2 R2 B L D' B L U' B L2 B' L U2 B'
*2. *R U B2 L' R2 U' F2 D' U' B2 R2 D2 F L' B2 L2 F U' R Uw2
*3. *L2 F2 R U2 L' B2 R U2 L D' F D F D U L D R U Fw Uw
*4. *D' R' B D2 B F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 B' F' L' B2 D' R' U' B F' D2 Rw' Uw2
*5. *U2 F2 R F' L2 R2 D2 F' D2 U2 B R2 B2 D F' L B R2 B D' Fw' Uw'
*6. *R B' F' D2 F U2 R2 D2 B' L2 F2 L B2 R' F' D R D2 U R' Uw
*7. *R' U L2 D2 U B2 D' L2 D' B' D' F' U' L' B U2 B' R' U Rw2 Uw
*8. *F2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 D L B D' L' U F2 D2 U B2 U' L' F
*9. *R' U' D' R2 D2 F L' D B' F2 U2 D F2 D R2 L2 D R2 F2 Rw Uw2
*10. *R2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 F' D' L' D2 U R F D' B' D' U2 Fw
*11. *L F2 U2 L R F2 L R2 F' L2 D2 L U' F' R2 U' B F' L Uw
*12. *R U' F' U' F D' R U2 L D L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R' D2 L' B Uw2
*13. *L2 D' R' U F' B' D L2 F2 R' U2 R2 D F2 D2 R2 U F' Rw Uw2
*14. *D2 F U' L R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 B F R D2 U L2 R2 Fw Uw2
*15. *F R2 F R F R' L2 D L' B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D R D2 Rw
*16. *B2 D2 B' D2 L2 D2 B' F2 R2 B' F' D' B2 F L2 R' F' U B D Rw Uw
*17. *R' L' D2 R2 B2 D' B' U' F2 D' F2 D2 L' F2 R2 F2 B2 D' Rw
*18. *F2 D R D2 B U' F' R' D2 F D U2 L2 F L2 D2 L2 F B' Rw2 Uw2
*19. *R B R2 F2 D2 B D2 R2 F D2 B' L' R D U B' U' F D2
*20. *R U' L2 D U' L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R' F' L' U2 B L U2 R' B2 Rw' Uw
*21. *B L2 U2 F L2 D2 B U2 R' U2 B U2 L' D' U' F U2 B L' Uw'
*22. *B2 L2 U R F U' B R2 U D2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 F Uw2
*23. *U R2 D' U' R2 B2 R2 F' L U' B L D2 R2 F R2 D R' D' Rw2
*24. *U L F U2 R2 F' L2 B2 R2 F' L2 U2 L R2 F D' U2 R' F Rw' Uw2
*25. *U' F R2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 D F2 L2 B' L B F2 R' U' F' Rw2 Uw'
*26. *B U' R L2 F' R B D2 R2 D' U2 R' U2 L' D2 F2 R D2 R2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*27. *B D L' D' R' D2 R2 U L R2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 D' F2 B D2 Fw' Uw
*28. *L' F' B U R' B2 L' U2 L2 U F2 U R2 D' L2 U' F U2 L' D Rw2 Uw'
*29. *B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 F' L R B D' U' L2 R' B2 F' U Fw' Uw
*30. *B2 U' F2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 F L U' R D2 L U B2 U2 F2 Uw
*31. *U R' F2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 L' F2 U B' R' F R D2 L Fw' Uw'
*32. *L' F B2 D L B' R2 D F2 B' L2 F' U2 B2 R2 D2 B R' Uw'
*33. *U2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 R' F' U B2 R' U' L F2 U2 Fw Uw2
*34. *F B2 U F U' R' L D2 R' U L F B2 D2 B2 R2 L2 Fw'
*35. *F2 L2 D2 U2 B' R2 F R' D U' R' D' L B' F L U L F Uw'
*36. *U R F' R' B2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 D R' B' D L2 D2 L' D F' Rw'
*37. *L2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 U' R B' D' B' U' B' F' Uw'
*38. *F2 B2 D' R2 U F' R2 U D L' B D2 B D2 F2 U2 F' U2 Rw' Uw2
*39. *B2 L2 D2 B R U L' B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F R F' R2 Fw Uw
*40. *U R B' L2 D' R D B' R2 B' U2 L2 B2 L2 D' F R' D2 Rw' Uw
*41. *B' L D2 L R2 D2 L B' L' F2 U' R D2 R2 U R' U Fw Uw'
*42. *R F2 U' B2 R2 D2 U' L F' D2 B' F' L F D2 R' Fw'
*43. *D' R D L2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U' B L' R2 B D2 U' R2 Fw' Uw'
*44. *L2 B' D' L' U B U F' L2 B D2 B2 R2 L2 D F U2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*45. *F' R U' L' R2 U2 F L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L' R' F D B F D Rw' Uw2
*46. *D F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 U' B R F D' B' F' R F' U R Fw Uw
*47. *R' L F R D2 L2 D' R B' L F2 U2 B2 U2 R L B2 L' D2 Rw Uw'
*48. *R D2 B R2 D2 R2 B L2 R F' D' L D2 U2 R D L' U Rw
*49. *D F' B2 L' U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 R U' R B2 U2 L D' L2 F U2 Fw Uw'
*50. *L B F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 F' R' U R2 B D2 U' R' D U R' Uw2
*51. *D L F' R' U2 L2 U' D2 R' U2 R L2 F2 B2 L' F U R2 B Rw Uw2
*52. *F2 U R' L' F' B2 R2 D2 L' B2 D2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 F' R2 B2 Uw'
*53. *R U D L' D' F U2 B' F2 L D2 F2 L D' B' D Rw2 Uw'
*54. *B' L F' R U' L2 D' B2 U2 D2 L2 B2 R' D2 B2 R D L F2 Rw' Uw2
*55. *L2 D' L B2 R2 L' F U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B' R2 B L U F' Rw' Uw
*56. *R' D' F D2 R2 D2 R B2 R U2 F2 B' D' R2 U2 L2 U2 L F Rw2 Uw2
*57. *D2 F2 L2 U L2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 R' D L2 B' F' L' U' F R2 F' Uw
*58. *F D' L2 B2 L2 B2 F U2 B' L D L2 D U B' R B' R' Uw'
*59. *F D R2 D L2 D F L' D2 L' U2 R' F2 R2 D2 B L' B2 Rw' Uw'
*60. *R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U L F' L2 D' B D' R2 U' F2 L D Rw2 Uw2
*61. *F R2 U' F2 U L' F' U2 R F2 D' F2 U2 D' F2 U2 R' D Rw2 Uw2
*62. *U' F R2 F' L2 B2 L2 D2 U' R D2 R' D F U' F2 D Rw'
*63. *F R2 D L B U R' L2 U B' L2 D2 F2 U2 F' U2 B U' Rw Uw
*64. *U' F R' D R D' B D L2 B2 D L2 D F2 B2 L' B2 D B Uw'
*65. *F U2 L2 U2 R F2 U2 R' F2 L' B D' R' F L2 B2 R2 B2 D Rw Uw
*66. *R U2 R B' U2 F' U F' R' F' B2 L2 D' F2 U' D2 L2 D B2 U Fw
*67. *D2 B' D' L' U' F' D L2 B' F2 L2 B2 U D B2 D R2 L2 F2 U' Rw' Uw2
*68. *F' L2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 D2 U2 B L R U' R' B L2 F2 L2 B Rw'
*69. *R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 U' L2 B' D' B2 F' R F' U2 R2 F U' L Fw Uw'
*70. *F B2 D2 R' D2 L U' B' R F2 L' F2 L' B2 U2 L' F2 B' D2 Fw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 B R U' F2 L2 U D' F L R2 U2 B L2 D2 B' U2 B'
*2. *B2 L2 B' U2 B' F L2 B' U' R' D U2 B2 L' R' F' R' U R
*3. *F' R' F2 D2 F' L2 U2 R2 F D' F R D2 U' B R D U2
*4. *F U L B' D2 L2 R2 B' R2 B' D2 F L2 D' L2 U' L' R B'
*5. *L2 U2 B2 L R2 D2 U2 B2 D R U F' R' B2 U' R2 U' L F'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 L' B2 D' R2 F2 R F' R B D2 R2 B' D2 F2 U2 B' R F2
*2. *F2 U R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' U R U2 R B L2 B U2 B2 L
*3. *B R U' B' L2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 B U L2 R' F R
*4. *D F L' B U B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' F' L B' D F L2
*5. *D L' F2 R F2 U2 F2 D2 R B L2 D' L R' B L' U F U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 U2 R' U2 F2 D2 R D2 F2 D' R' U' B' L' F' U' R2 D F
*2. *R2 B2 L' D' B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D R F R D U2 F L2
*3. *L D2 L' D2 F2 R' U2 R D2 R' D L' F D2 R2 F2 D' U R' F'
*4. *F R L' B' R U' L' D L2 D2 F2 B2 L B2 U2 L' U2 R' D R
*5. *U2 L B L B2 D' F2 D R2 U' F2 R2 D L F' D2 L2 R D2 U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D L2 F U B2 R F2 R B2 R F2 U2 L2 F' R' D' B2 F2 L B' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D R' L2 F D2 R U2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B' D' L' F' D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D R2 D F2 L2 F2 D' U2 B' D R' U2 B L2 U L F R F R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U' R' F R2 F' U2 R2 F' R U R
*3. *B' D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' F U2 B' U L F D2 U2 L U
*4. *R D2 R2 U F' L2 U R' L' D2 F2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 L' Uw2 Rw2 B Uw2 D U' F Uw2 D' B' Rw2 F U' R' B Rw D L Fw2 Uw Fw L' Uw2 R Fw' R2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R' F' R2 U R F' R' U R' F U'
*3. *B D2 B' F U2 B2 U R2 F D U B F' R' B2 R' B2
*4. *D R2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 U B2 D' L2 D R B' D' L D2 L F Uw2 L Uw2 B Uw2 F' L2 Uw2 Rw2 L2 R F' B' Uw' Rw2 Uw' U' R Fw Uw' Fw L F' Uw D
*5. *Fw2 Dw2 Rw D2 F' Dw' Rw2 U' Uw2 Bw2 L' D2 Uw2 Rw Bw2 Uw2 D2 F' Lw2 L' Fw' Lw Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 Uw2 R Rw Lw2 Uw Dw Lw2 Uw2 Rw2 L Dw2 F2 Dw2 F Lw F2 L Dw Lw2 Dw2 Bw Uw' Fw' Bw' Rw2 R L2 Dw2 F2 Fw' Dw' Lw' U2 R Rw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R F' R2 F R' U' F R U' F U2
*3. *F' R' U2 F U' R F U2 R2 B D2 R2 F' L2 F2 L2 B' L' U'
*4. *U2 L2 B2 D2 F D2 L2 F2 D2 F B2 D' U' F' L D R L2 U B Fw2 Uw2 B2 D' L F2 U' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 L R2 U2 Fw' D F2 L' Fw F2 Rw' Uw' Rw' Fw U Fw' Uw2
*5. *Fw D2 Bw' Uw' U R' Bw U' Uw' L2 Dw2 Bw' R2 Fw' D2 Lw2 F' Bw U Lw F L2 Uw2 R F' Lw2 D' U' R' Lw' Fw' Rw U F2 Dw Lw2 L' Dw' R U F' Dw F2 B2 Dw' U' Fw2 B' Dw' Bw' Lw U' Lw2 L' Dw Bw2 U' Lw Bw' Lw2
*6. *Lw2 3Rw2 U2 3Fw' Rw' Uw R' 3Rw' Uw2 Dw B2 D' Rw2 Uw2 B U2 B Bw' R Rw' Lw' F2 U' Lw' Dw' Lw 3Rw' D' B F 3Rw Fw2 3Rw2 Rw U Bw 3Rw' Bw R2 Bw' D Dw2 3Rw' Rw' B 3Uw' Lw 3Rw' U2 Uw Rw2 Fw2 R' Rw B2 R2 U Bw' D2 L Rw' Dw2 3Fw F' Fw' 3Uw' Dw2 3Rw' B Bw 3Fw Lw Fw' Bw F2 B2 3Uw2 3Rw' L' F

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R' U R U' F R U R U' R' U'
*3. *B2 D2 L2 U2 L D2 B2 L' F2 D U B F U L' B F' R' B U
*4. *L2 F B L2 U2 D2 B' L2 R' U2 F R' B' L' U D F L2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 D' L B2 L R Uw2 Rw2 D R B D R' Uw' B Rw Fw' U2 R2 F' Rw'
*5. *B2 U' Lw' Rw L R F D' F2 U2 Dw F Rw Uw' D' Bw' B' Lw2 Fw2 B D' R' F Lw' F2 R' D F B2 Lw Bw2 Dw Bw2 R' B2 R' U2 Dw2 R2 Dw' F Bw' Fw2 R' B Uw2 Dw2 L' Lw R2 F' Dw2 Bw B D Fw D U2 Rw' Dw
*6. *F2 3Rw2 L2 Lw U2 B2 F2 3Fw' Lw' F U' Dw2 F2 3Rw B Rw' 3Fw2 Bw2 Fw Dw' B' Bw U' Rw 3Uw' D' Lw' Dw Lw2 D2 Fw U2 Lw2 Rw Bw F Fw2 D' 3Fw2 R2 3Rw' Uw2 3Fw2 Dw' 3Fw 3Rw' Bw2 B' Dw' D' U' Rw Lw2 Fw' 3Uw' Uw2 3Fw 3Rw' Bw2 R 3Fw' Rw Bw2 Lw2 Uw2 Lw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 Uw2 F2 Lw' L U2 F2 Lw R 3Rw2 Uw' Dw' U'
*7. *Lw' R2 Rw2 L' F2 U Lw2 3Bw' R' 3Lw Lw2 U' R' Dw2 3Rw' Uw2 Fw B' Bw2 3Lw' L' B F' Rw2 R 3Fw' Bw Dw2 Fw' Rw' Lw 3Lw L2 Uw' F 3Uw2 D' F 3Bw' 3Uw2 B2 3Lw Dw 3Uw 3Dw2 Lw' B Rw' 3Lw Fw2 3Bw2 3Uw' F' 3Dw' Lw' 3Rw Fw Bw 3Dw2 3Rw' Bw2 L2 Bw2 3Rw2 Dw2 Bw Fw' Uw 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Dw Bw2 3Uw2 Fw' 3Lw Bw2 3Fw' D F' 3Rw2 B' 3Dw' Rw F2 B' 3Dw2 R Dw' F2 B2 3Uw2 D' Dw' Rw2 3Dw' Rw' 3Dw 3Lw 3Fw' Uw'

*Clock*
*1. *UR5+ DR4+ DL2+ UL4- U3- R3- D4- L2- ALL4+ y2 U3+ R5+ D5- L2+ ALL2- DR UL
*2. *UR2- DR5+ DL3- UL5+ U2+ R3- D0+ L4- ALL6+ y2 U2+ R1- D1+ L1- ALL6+
*3. *UR5- DR4- DL1+ UL4+ U1- R4+ D3+ L3- ALL4- y2 U1+ R4- D1- L6+ ALL6+ DR DL
*4. *UR4+ DR5+ DL2- UL2- U4- R3- D5+ L5+ ALL1- y2 U4- R5- D6+ L3- ALL0+
*5. *UR6+ DR6+ DL3+ UL1+ U1- R0+ D1- L5- ALL1- y2 U4- R2+ D4+ L6+ ALL1- UR DL UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R B' R L' U L B R' L' U' B' u' l r b
*2. *B U' L' R' U' B' L R' U B' L l' b
*3. *R' B R' L U' R' U R' U' L U' u l r b
*4. *L' B R L B' R B' L B U' B' u' l r' b
*5. *U' B R L' B' R U' B L U' B r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1,0) / (5,-4) / (1,4) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,-1) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (-5,-4) / (5,0) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (-1,0) /
*2. *(-2,0) / (-1,5) / (6,-3) / (-2,-5) / (-1,-4) / (-5,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-5) /
*3. *(-2,0) / (5,-4) / (4,-2) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (-4,0) / (-5,0) / (-2,-1) / (2,-4) / (2,0)
*4. *(3,-4) / (4,-5) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (1,-5) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-5) / (6,-4)
*5. *(-5,0) / (-1,5) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (5,-4) / (-5,0) / (6,-3) / (1,0) / (0,-4) / (2,-4) / (-5,-2) / (6,0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *L R B' L' B R' B U B' R U
*2. *B U' R' U' L R U' B' U L R
*3. *B R L U L' R' L' R L' B U
*4. *R U' B' L B U' R B' R L' B'
*5. *R B L B L R' U R U' R B'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *U BL2 flip F2 L F2 BL' L U2 F2' flip F' U R' L2 U2' BL2 U R F' U2' R2' F' R F U R2' F2 U' F
*2. *R flip R2' F2 U' F2' R F2' U2' R2' flip U' F2' L2 F2' BL2 L2' U2 BR U R2 F U' R' U F2 U R F2 R2' U F2'
*3. *flip F2' L2 BL2 BR2' BL2 L2 U2' flip R2' L2' F2 U2' BL L2 BR2' R' F2' U2' R2 U2 F2 U R F' U2' R U'
*4. *F2 BL2' flip F2 L2 U BR' BL2 U R flip R L2' F2' U R L2' BR2 U2 BL2 F U2' F' R' U2' R2 F' R F2' U2' R F
*5. *F2 U' BL2 U2 F2 R F2' flip BR BL L2' BR2' U' R2 BR2 BL2' U2 F2 R2 U' R U2 F' R2' U F' R' F'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R U2 R2 F U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U2
*3. *F' R' B L2 B L2 F D2 B' F' D2 R' D' L' R' B D' L U
*4. *U F' D2 B' F' R2 D2 L2 U2 B L2 R' D R2 B' D2 R U B F' Fw2 D L Fw2 F2 U' L R' Uw2 D Rw2 D2 Fw F' L F' Rw2 Fw2 Rw Uw' R' U F B'
*5. *Rw Bw Uw2 Lw' Fw' Dw Bw2 U Uw2 L2 Dw2 Bw2 L Bw Uw Lw D2 L Rw Bw2 Fw2 D' Dw Uw F D L Bw2 Fw2 R Fw Rw2 B2 Dw2 L D2 U2 Dw' L' F2 U2 B2 U2 R' Uw2 F2 U Uw Lw' Fw2 Rw Lw' R Fw' F Uw2 U2 L2 B R
*OH. *L2 F' U' D' R' F2 L' D R' L2 F' R2 F R2 U2 F' B2 D' R
*Clock. *UR2- DR4- DL1- UL6+ U4- R0+ D3- L6+ ALL3+ y2 U3- R2+ D5+ L4+ ALL1- DL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *B L' U' R' U' L B L R' U' R' r
*Square-1. *(-5,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (2,-4) / (4,-2) / (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (4,0) / (4,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,-3) /
*Skewb. *R B L R' L R' U' B R' B R'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *R r R b' f F f r' B L B L R' F L B' F'
*2. *B' F l' L r' f F' l f' L' R B F' L F R' B' L
*3. *b f F l f' L' B L' B R F' L' R' B' R
*4. *f' F l L B b' f l' B L' R' B' L F' R' B' F L
*5. *f F L r R b' l' r' b R F' R B L' R B' L'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Lw' L Bw' L Rw Bw U R B Lw Uw' Rw' Lw Bw' Uw Lw' Uw' u' l' r b
*2. *Bw Uw' U Lw' U' L' Uw' R' Bw' U' B' Lw Rw Bw' Rw Lw' Rw Lw' l' r' b
*3. *Lw U' R' Lw B Lw Bw' L' Bw' L' Uw Rw Bw Uw Rw' Lw' Bw' l' r b'
*4. *L' Rw U Bw' U' L R' B' Lw' Bw' R Lw' Uw' Bw Lw Rw Bw Uw u r'
*5. *Bw U' L' R' Uw Rw' Uw U B' Bw Lw' Bw Rw Bw Lw Bw

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R U2 L D3 R2 U L U R U L2 D3 L U R2 D L2 U3 R2 D2 R D L3 U2 R2 D2 L
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D R U2 R D2 L U L U R D L2 D R2 U2 R D2 L U2 R U L2 D R2 U L2 D L U R D2 L U R2 D L D
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 R2 U2 L3 U R2 D R U L D L2 D2 R U R2 U L2 D R2 U L3 D2 R U2 L U R D L D R2 D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R2 U2 L D2 R U L2 D2 R2 U L2 D L U3 R D2 L U2 R D R D2 L2 U R2 U L2 D R U R D R
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D R U R U L U R D3 L U3 L2 D R D R U R U L2 D L D R D R U3 L2 D2 R D L U R2 U

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U' L' B R2 F2 D B R B2 U F D2 F' B L2 B' U2 D' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 F2 D2 U2 R D2 L2 U2 F U R2 D' B F D' R D B2 D' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 L' D' U R2 U2 L2 U2 L' B F' R' U F D U2 L B' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L' F' R U' L2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 U B D U L' F2 L' F' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F L B2 L F2 R F2 L D2 R' F' L' B' U B2 D' U2 L' U' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *L R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F R2 L' D2 B L D' L' F2 L' U'
*2. *B U2 B' R B' R' D L B2 R B D B2 D F2 B2 D R2
*3. *D R2 B L2 B F2 U2 F2 R2 L D2 F' L' U' R B2 F2 D2 R2
*4. *U2 L U2 D2 R' B' D' R2 L' B R' L2 U2 B2 R2 F' R2 D2 L2
*5. *R2 B2 L2 B' R2 L D R' U L' F2 B2 U2 R2 L U2 B R

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UB UR UL UB UL UF UL UB UL UB UR UF UR UL UF LB RF UF UR UF UL LB UB UL RB UB UR LF UF RF UF UL UF UB UL RB UB DL LF DF DL LF DR RF DB DF DL UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RF- DB- DR RF+ DB+ UL+ UB UL+2 DF+ DR RB+2 DF+2 UF+2 DL+2 LF+2 DB+ RB
*2. * UL UF UL UF UR UL UF UR UF UB UR UL UB UR UL UB LB UL UF UR LB UB RF UR UB UL UF UR UF UB LB RB UB UR UL LF UF UR UL UB UL UF LF UF RF LF DB LB DB LB DF RF DL LF UF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ LB UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UR+ UF UR+2 UB+2 LF- UL+ LF+ UL RF+2 DR-
*3. * UF UB UL UF UB UR UF UR UL UF UL UF UR UF UL LB UB UL LB RF UF UL UB UL UF UR UF LB RB UR UB RF UR RB LF UF LF UF UL UF UR UB DB RB DR DF DL DR DF DL UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LB+ UL LB+2 DL- DB+ DL+
*4. * UF UL UF UR UB UL UF UR UF UR UL UB UL LB UB UR UF UR UF UL LB RF UF UL UB UR UF LB RB UB UR RB UR LF UF UL UF UR UL UB UR RF DR RF DR DF LF DL DF DL UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF DR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL UF+2 LF UF LF+ RB+2 UR DB-2
*5. * UR UL UF UR UB UL UB UR UB UL UB UR UB UR RF UR UF UB UL UF LB UB UR UF UR UL RF RB UR UF RB LF UL LF UL UF UR UB LF DF DL DR RF UF UR LF UL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB DL LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ DF UB+2 RB UB-2 DF+2 DL LB+ DF+ DR+ DB+2 LB- LF+ UF DR+2 UR+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *L U' L' U L U' L U BL' B BL B' U' BL L' BL' U' L U F U F R L' U' L' R' U' F' L F' D L F' L BR F U'
*2. *L U L' U L F U R U' R' F' L U' L' R' L' F' L F R L' R' F L U' L F' L' R' BL B BL D B L' F
*3. *L U L F R U R' U' F' U' L U L U L U' L U L' U' F R' U L U R' F U L U R L B' BL B D R' BL' F'
*4. *L U' L U L U L' R' F' L' F L R L' U L U' L U' L' R F' R' F R U' L' F' L' F L BL' B' L' U' B F U
*5. *R' F R F R' BR' D' BR R F BR' D' BR R' F R F' R' F' R U' R' F U F' U L R L F' L F' BL' F B R' L R B BL'


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 30, 2021)

First time since 2012 that I made all bld events ok .

(One dnf each in 4bld and 5bld and 4/5 in Multi. Never had a week with no dnf/dns at all).


----------



## Jacck (Jan 30, 2021)

Just completed my first 5bld-mean this year. Now I have a valid score in each possible result (single, Mo3/Ao5) in 2021


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 2, 2021)

Results for week 4: Congratulations to OriginalUsername, jaysammey777, and ichcubegerne!

*2x2x2*(143)
1.  1.26 Legomanz
2.  1.42 Charles Jerome
3.  1.46 Ram
3.  1.46 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



5.  1.54 Findnf
6.  1.63 Khairur Rachim
7.  1.65 BrianJ
8.  1.69 OWOcuBing
9.  1.88 asacuber
10.  2.07 Imran Rahman
11.  2.33 oliver sherlock
12.  2.49 Rubadcar
13.  2.63 Luke Garrett
14.  2.64 KardTrickKid_YT
15.  2.69 Karthik swaminathan
16.  2.79 G2013
17.  2.80 ElyasCubing
17.  2.80 Christopher Fandrich
19.  2.87 Brendyn Dunagan
20.  2.88 Ahnaf Islam
21.  2.92 sean_cut4
22.  2.97 JChambers13
23.  2.99 cuberkid10
24.  3.06 Logan2017DAYR01
25.  3.19 HawaiiLife745
26.  3.23 fun at the joy
27.  3.32 Heewon Seo
28.  3.33 Cale S
29.  3.34 DhruvA
30.  3.37 Micah Wingfield
31.  3.41 sigalig
32.  3.45 BradenTheMagician
33.  3.48 tJardigradHe
34.  3.51 Dream Cubing
34.  3.51 Torch
36.  3.60 Dylan Swarts
37.  3.61 BleachedTurtle
38.  3.64 jaysammey777
39.  3.68 DNF_Cuber
40.  3.69 ichcubegerne
40.  3.69 MartinN13
42.  3.70 Jaime CG
43.  3.71 midnightcuberx
44.  3.73 weatherman223
45.  3.75 MaksymilianMisiak
46.  3.76 jihu1011
47.  3.79 DGCubes
48.  3.80 abhijat
49.  3.81 FaLoL
50.  3.85 Kacper Jędrzejuk
51.  3.87 Fred Lang
52.  3.93 vishwasankarcubing
53.  3.95 João Vinicius
54.  4.00 Jonah Jarvis
55.  4.10 Liam Wadek
56.  4.15 Peter N
57.  4.20 VIBE_ZT
57.  4.20 50ph14
57.  4.20 abunickabhi
60.  4.22 d2polld
61.  4.23 MCuber
62.  4.27 Triangles_are_cubers
63.  4.30 Keenan Johnson
64.  4.39 2019ECKE02
64.  4.39 Boris McCoy
66.  4.41 sideedmain
67.  4.48 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
68.  4.50 xtreme cuber2007
69.  4.57 Hayden Rafles
70.  4.61 LE CUBING
71.  4.64 Hjerpower
72.  4.68 Poketube6681
73.  4.69 MattP98
74.  4.70 vilkkuti25
75.  4.72 Caleb Rogers
76.  4.79 Delta Phi
77.  4.80 drpfisherman
78.  4.81 trangium
79.  4.83 BMcCl1
80.  4.84 InlandEmpireCuber
81.  5.00 Bilbo7
82.  5.07 tigermaxi
83.  5.09 ImmolatedMarmoset
84.  5.13 Gnome
85.  5.17 Akshat Sehgal
86.  5.18 PingPongCuber
86.  5.18 Raymos Castillo
88.  5.23 tommyo11
89.  5.30 breadears
89.  5.30 porkyp10
91.  5.35 Pfannkuchener
92.  5.39 HippieCuber
93.  5.45 FLS99
94.  5.49 NintendoCuber
95.  5.62 Li Xiang
96.  5.75 xyzzy
97.  5.81 anna4f
98.  5.97 bennettstouder
99.  6.02 wearephamily1719
99.  6.02 Pseudonym
101.  6.03 giorgi
102.  6.06 AquaCuber12345
103.  6.13 PCCuber
104.  6.21 Lewis
105.  6.37 David Reid
106.  6.61 nico_german_cuber
107.  6.66 nevinscph
108.  6.69 joshsailscga
109.  6.77 Habsen
110.  6.79 LittleLumos
111.  6.83 HKspeed.com
112.  6.92 Nina Pawlak
113.  6.93 aarav1121
114.  7.12 Mike Hughey
115.  7.31 RyanSoh
116.  7.48 cubeyinnit
117.  7.53 Kano
118.  7.89 DasZauberei
119.  7.97 TaliwangCube
120.  8.08 Jrg
121.  8.32 MarkA64
122.  8.36 Genius Cuber
123.  8.63 MrOrungUtan
124.  8.64 thomas.sch
125.  8.70 Rubika-37-021204
126.  9.16 123tacocat321
127.  9.35 One Wheel
128.  9.42 sporteisvogel
129.  9.89 BerSerKer
130.  10.57 KP-20359
131.  11.21 Sledgehammer
132.  11.42 Chinmay K Gowda
133.  12.06 Jacck
134.  12.17 CuberCuberCubing
135.  12.59 FanousekCZSK
136.  14.09 flyingk
137.  14.48 MatsBergsten
138.  15.74 Curtis
139.  19.94 lross123
140.  32.87 penguinhopper
141.  42.30 Xavphoenix
142.  2:39.70 leofun01
143.  DNF rubikgan123


*3x3x3*(196)
1.  6.29 Luke Garrett
2.  6.38 BrianJ
3.  6.50 OWOcuBing


Spoiler



4.  6.71 Khairur Rachim
5.  6.94 OriginalUsername
6.  7.00 Toothcraver55
6.  7.00 Micah Morrison
8.  7.06 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
9.  7.47 Charles Jerome
10.  7.87 tJardigradHe
11.  7.96 Christopher Fandrich
11.  7.96 Ahnaf Islam
13.  8.02 cuberkid10
13.  8.02 Heewon Seo
15.  8.09 Peter N
16.  8.10 gottagitgud
17.  8.36 Cale S
18.  8.48 Jonah Jarvis
19.  8.54 Legomanz
20.  8.69 JChambers13
21.  8.76 Adam Chodyniecki
22.  9.02 Dream Cubing
22.  9.02 KardTrickKid_YT
24.  9.25 HawaiiLife745
25.  9.26 Rubadcar
26.  9.31 NarenRameshB
27.  9.32 ichcubegerne
28.  9.40 BradenTheMagician
29.  9.48 Logan2017DAYR01
29.  9.48 Micah Wingfield
31.  9.50 sean_cut4
32.  9.55 Torch
33.  9.60 jaysammey777
34.  9.76 2017LAMB06
35.  9.78 BMcCl1
35.  9.78 DGCubes
37.  9.84 vishwasankarcubing
38.  10.02 asacuber
38.  10.02 G2013
40.  10.17 jihu1011
41.  10.36 Brendyn Dunagan
42.  10.37 sideedmain
43.  10.71 sigalig
44.  10.74 midnightcuberx
45.  10.75 Hayden Rafles
46.  10.76 Nina Pawlak
47.  10.81 DhruvA
48.  10.89 FaLoL
49.  10.93 Boris McCoy
50.  10.95 VJW
51.  10.98 nico_german_cuber
52.  11.03 NathanaelCubes
53.  11.08 ElyasCubing
53.  11.08 Liam Wadek
55.  11.15 Keenan Johnson
56.  11.25 d2polld
57.  11.29 abhijat
58.  11.38 MattP98
59.  11.39 MCuber
60.  11.40 Raymos Castillo
61.  11.47 joshsailscga
62.  11.55 BleachedTurtle
63.  11.68 lumes2121
64.  11.83 wearephamily1719
65.  11.87 Fred Lang
66.  11.89 João Vinicius
67.  11.96 mrsniffles01
68.  11.97 ArthropodJim
69.  12.08 20luky3
70.  12.09 MartinN13
71.  12.13 Imran Rahman
72.  12.17 Dylan Swarts
73.  12.34 porkyp10
74.  12.37 bennettstouder
75.  12.41 MaksymilianMisiak
76.  12.43 trangium
77.  12.59 abunickabhi
78.  12.65 RedstoneTim
79.  12.68 2019ECKE02
80.  12.71 Jaime CG
81.  12.76 Genius Cuber
82.  12.80 tommyo11
83.  12.86 Sixstringcal
84.  12.87 Delta Phi
85.  13.02 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
86.  13.07 scrubizilla
87.  13.31 nevinscph
88.  13.55 hyperbannanas
89.  13.59 Hjerpower
90.  13.66 xyzzy
91.  13.67 tigermaxi
92.  13.80 ican97
93.  14.02 xtreme cuber2007
94.  14.13 Kacper Jędrzejuk
95.  14.17 breadears
96.  14.29 oliver sherlock
97.  14.31 Karthik swaminathan
98.  14.33 SpeedyOctahedron
99.  14.47 Gašper Potočnik
100.  14.48 Pfannkuchener
101.  14.60 Natemophi
102.  14.70 AquaCuber12345
103.  14.78 revaldoah
104.  14.81 VIBE_ZT
105.  14.82 FLS99
106.  14.85 50ph14
107.  14.99 InlandEmpireCuber
108.  15.04 NintendoCuber
109.  15.20 HKspeed.com
110.  15.23 vilkkuti25
111.  15.37 TheSlykrCubr
112.  15.45 HippieCuber
112.  15.45 jake.levine
114.  15.51 PingPongCuber
115.  15.64 drpfisherman
116.  15.69 Ev4nL4i
117.  15.70 CaptainCuber
118.  15.87 DNF_Cuber
119.  16.00 rubik2005
120.  16.03 LE CUBING
121.  16.16 John Benwell
122.  16.44 Petri Krzywacki
123.  16.46 LittleLumos
124.  16.65 Triangles_are_cubers
125.  16.67 Habsen
126.  16.84 giorgi
127.  16.95 Pseudonym
128.  17.07 Pratyush Manas
129.  17.33 MarkA64
130.  17.51 Bilbo7
130.  17.51 anna4f
132.  18.06 Li Xiang
133.  18.16 Cubing 240
134.  18.25 ImmolatedMarmoset
135.  18.33 White KB
136.  18.38 thatkid
137.  18.68 VerInShujin
138.  18.70 myoder
139.  19.05 Lewis
140.  19.11 PCCuber
141.  19.30 Akshat Sehgal
142.  19.51 Sitina
143.  19.55 DavEz
144.  19.60 TaliwangCube
145.  19.90 aarav1121
146.  19.95 Gnome
147.  20.27 RyanSoh
148.  20.28 Poketube6681
149.  20.61 Gregsimo84
150.  20.70 seungju choi
151.  21.11 vorherrscher
152.  21.65 stefan.s.skesh
153.  21.68 David Reid
154.  21.76 Chinmay K Gowda
155.  22.36 DasZauberei
156.  22.55 sporteisvogel
157.  22.56 Jrg
158.  22.78 Mike Hughey
159.  23.02 feli.cubes
160.  23.10 calotret
161.  23.46 rubikgan123
162.  23.63 123tacocat321
163.  23.72 DodusNet
164.  23.82 Kai_Valdez
165.  24.44 Caleb Rogers
166.  24.51 filmip
167.  24.59 venimental
168.  24.88 One Wheel
169.  25.21 mattboeren
170.  26.19 Nir1213
171.  26.26 Cool_Cuber_Girl
172.  26.65 J perm
173.  28.10 Rubika-37-021204
174.  28.33 KP-20359
175.  28.76 GT8590
176.  29.43 cuberbutnotacuber
177.  29.67 cubeyinnit
178.  29.73 CuberCuberCubing
179.  29.80 BerSerKer
180.  29.96 flyingk
181.  30.31 MrOrungUtan
182.  30.32 penguinhopper
183.  31.47 lross123
184.  31.49 Kathy218
185.  31.88 Jacck
186.  36.05 Hola Pantalones
187.  37.07 superkitkat106
188.  38.78 Sledgehammer
189.  40.88 MatsBergsten
190.  41.28 AADITKINGCUBE2021
191.  46.87 Kano
192.  57.67 A Banana Plays
193.  1:01.47 Curtis
194.  1:16.24 Xavphoenix
195.  1:24.62 wilrad2
196.  3:08.02 leofun01


*4x4x4*(100)
1.  29.68 Khairur Rachim
2.  30.09 cuberkid10
3.  31.68 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  31.84 Heewon Seo
5.  31.86 OriginalUsername
6.  32.93 BrianJ
7.  34.47 Dream Cubing
8.  34.98 Christopher Fandrich
9.  35.12 Micah Wingfield
10.  35.68 ichcubegerne
11.  36.34 HawaiiLife745
12.  36.59 Luke Garrett
13.  36.76 fun at the joy
14.  37.40 FaLoL
15.  37.49 Jonah Jarvis
16.  38.01 Rubadcar
17.  38.84 João Vinicius
18.  39.39 Torch
19.  39.47 BradenTheMagician
20.  39.81 jihu1011
21.  40.12 DhruvA
22.  40.76 vishwasankarcubing
23.  41.01 jaysammey777
24.  42.84 sigalig
25.  42.90 xyzzy
26.  43.11 Liam Wadek
27.  43.77 Keenan Johnson
28.  43.83 Logan2017DAYR01
29.  44.00 NathanaelCubes
30.  44.12 sean_cut4
31.  44.83 ArthropodJim
32.  45.10 Dylan Swarts
33.  45.46 DGCubes
34.  45.51 Boris McCoy
35.  45.72 Brendyn Dunagan
36.  46.15 MCuber
37.  46.34 MattP98
38.  46.61 nevinscph
39.  47.66 MaksymilianMisiak
40.  48.21 MartinN13
41.  48.54 jake.levine
42.  48.91 Raymos Castillo
43.  49.19 KardTrickKid_YT
44.  49.38 joshsailscga
45.  49.75 VJW
46.  50.69 wearephamily1719
47.  51.41 abunickabhi
48.  51.67 Imran Rahman
49.  51.89 tommyo11
50.  52.04 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
51.  52.35 nico_german_cuber
52.  52.93 BMcCl1
53.  55.08 thatkid
54.  55.26 John Benwell
55.  56.87 Hayden Rafles
56.  56.95 Pfannkuchener
57.  57.11 Gnome
58.  57.32 midnightcuberx
59.  57.33 VIBE_ZT
60.  57.66 breadears
61.  57.91 drpfisherman
62.  58.32 2019ECKE02
63.  58.48 Kacper Jędrzejuk
64.  59.51 SpeedyOctahedron
65.  1:00.04 MrOrungUtan
66.  1:00.52 HKspeed.com
67.  1:00.66 LittleLumos
68.  1:01.77 FLS99
69.  1:02.92 porkyp10
70.  1:03.33 d2polld
71.  1:04.71 bennettstouder
72.  1:05.48 Triangles_are_cubers
73.  1:07.21 Hjerpower
74.  1:11.91 Petri Krzywacki
75.  1:12.00 Bilbo7
76.  1:15.19 InlandEmpireCuber
77.  1:16.89 Genius Cuber
78.  1:20.54 Li Xiang
79.  1:20.83 Lewis
80.  1:21.17 One Wheel
81.  1:23.08 TaliwangCube
82.  1:24.98 Jrg
83.  1:27.86 LE CUBING
84.  1:29.27 Mike Hughey
85.  1:33.04 Poketube6681
86.  1:37.00 myoder
87.  1:41.74 xtreme cuber2007
88.  1:42.73 thomas.sch
89.  1:43.38 Rubika-37-021204
90.  1:47.20 Jacck
91.  1:51.35 AquaCuber12345
92.  1:51.95 KP-20359
93.  1:54.45 123tacocat321
94.  2:05.66 cubeyinnit
95.  2:06.76 DasZauberei
96.  2:15.89 MatsBergsten
97.  2:23.38 PCCuber
98.  2:49.10 GT8590
99.  4:11.95 penguinhopper
100.  DNF White KB


*5x5x5*(71)
1.  57.37 OriginalUsername
2.  58.10 cuberkid10
3.  59.72 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  1:02.54 ichcubegerne
5.  1:03.20 Heewon Seo
6.  1:04.29 Khairur Rachim
7.  1:06.70 JChambers13
8.  1:07.82 FaLoL
9.  1:09.65 Christopher Fandrich
10.  1:10.99 Torch
11.  1:11.13 Jonah Jarvis
12.  1:12.01 jihu1011
13.  1:12.92 HawaiiLife745
14.  1:13.56 João Vinicius
15.  1:14.53 sigalig
16.  1:15.20 BradenTheMagician
17.  1:15.78 DhruvA
18.  1:17.61 Micah Wingfield
19.  1:19.50 DGCubes
20.  1:19.95 MartinN13
21.  1:20.84 Raymos Castillo
22.  1:22.35 jaysammey777
23.  1:24.24 Keenan Johnson
24.  1:24.74 BleachedTurtle
25.  1:24.81 xyzzy
26.  1:25.74 drpfisherman
27.  1:27.11 nevinscph
28.  1:27.44 Liam Wadek
29.  1:28.03 sean_cut4
30.  1:28.88 abunickabhi
31.  1:29.08 VJW
32.  1:31.42 MattP98
33.  1:32.06 joshsailscga
33.  1:32.06 MaksymilianMisiak
35.  1:34.13 nico_german_cuber
36.  1:38.91 Rollercoasterben 
37.  1:40.23 ArthropodJim
38.  1:40.45 BMcCl1
39.  1:40.53 breadears
40.  1:40.76 Gnome
41.  1:40.80 Pfannkuchener
42.  1:40.81 Dylan Swarts
43.  1:42.57 2019ECKE02
44.  1:43.31 PingPongCuber
45.  1:49.27 Delta Phi
46.  1:50.37 tommyo11
47.  1:51.60 Nayano
48.  1:52.96 LittleLumos
49.  1:53.57 John Benwell
50.  1:54.70 Boris McCoy
51.  1:55.52 VIBE_ZT
52.  1:56.94 Bilbo7
53.  1:59.42 Lewis
54.  1:59.68 thatkid
55.  2:00.41 FLS99
56.  2:00.59 Hjerpower
57.  2:02.51 HKspeed.com
58.  2:07.90 One Wheel
59.  2:22.06 revaldoah
60.  2:23.90 Jrg
61.  2:24.47 Li Xiang
62.  2:29.77 Mike Hughey
63.  2:34.06 midnightcuberx
64.  2:35.25 Kacper Jędrzejuk
65.  2:37.71 Petri Krzywacki
66.  2:40.28 Rubika-37-021204
67.  2:52.91 sporteisvogel
68.  2:56.69 Jacck
69.  3:21.67 KP-20359
70.  3:46.86 MatsBergsten
71.  DNF Peter N


*6x6x6*(39)
1.  1:50.91 cuberkid10
2.  1:56.03 tJardigradHe
3.  1:58.87 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:02.65 FaLoL
5.  2:03.74 OriginalUsername
6.  2:08.67 Valken
7.  2:09.21 JChambers13
8.  2:14.47 Keroma12
9.  2:15.15 Torch
10.  2:18.51 João Vinicius
11.  2:20.59 jihu1011
12.  2:20.71 xyzzy
13.  2:21.44 drpfisherman
14.  2:21.46 nevinscph
15.  2:26.26 sigalig
16.  2:33.05 DhruvA
17.  2:34.11 jaysammey777
18.  2:48.57 Raymos Castillo
19.  2:51.46 MattP98
20.  2:54.29 Liam Wadek
21.  3:03.90 Dylan Swarts
22.  3:07.25 Pfannkuchener
23.  3:12.63 Gnome
24.  3:24.05 ArthropodJim
25.  3:52.76 PingPongCuber
26.  4:03.26 FLS99
27.  4:04.59 One Wheel
28.  4:39.37 Jrg
29.  4:42.22 Lewis
30.  4:47.63 Li Xiang
31.  4:54.85 Rubika-37-021204
32.  5:21.44 Jacck
33.  5:22.42 sporteisvogel
34.  5:29.06 thomas.sch
35.  5:53.93 KP-20359
36.  6:19.01 David Reid
37.  7:26.22 MatsBergsten
38.  DNF Heewon Seo
38.  DNF Bilbo7


*7x7x7*(29)
1.  2:57.70 ichcubegerne
2.  3:01.21 OriginalUsername
3.  3:12.10 Torch


Spoiler



4.  3:15.51 jihu1011
5.  3:23.27 Keroma12
6.  3:26.78 drpfisherman
7.  3:40.41 nevinscph
8.  3:43.23 sigalig
9.  3:49.78 João Vinicius
10.  3:50.30 jaysammey777
11.  4:06.72 MartinN13
12.  4:28.16 Raymos Castillo
13.  4:42.72 Liam Wadek
14.  4:57.84 Pfannkuchener
15.  6:03.53 PingPongCuber
16.  6:04.52 One Wheel
17.  6:19.18 Jrg
18.  6:54.46 Lewis
19.  7:12.71 Rubika-37-021204
20.  7:37.03 Jacck
21.  7:47.49 thomas.sch
22.  8:13.24 Li Xiang
23.  8:14.51 sporteisvogel
24.  9:33.54 KP-20359
25.  9:56.98 David Reid
26.  DNF cuberkid10
26.  DNF Bilbo7
26.  DNF FLS99
26.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(38)
1.  3.33 Khairur Rachim
2.  7.36 sean_cut4
3.  7.49 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  7.87 G2013
5.  7.95 Christopher Fandrich
6.  8.15 sigalig
7.  10.39 ichcubegerne
8.  10.41 fun at the joy
9.  10.69 jaysammey777
10.  10.75 Micah Morrison
11.  12.23 BradenTheMagician
12.  13.01 MattP98
13.  15.05 Torch
14.  15.79 tommyo11
15.  17.29 2019ECKE02
16.  18.47 nevinscph
17.  19.21 123tacocat321
18.  21.92 abunickabhi
19.  23.33 FLS99
20.  24.04 Mike Hughey
21.  24.37 Bilbo7
22.  25.49 MatsBergsten
23.  28.20 openseas
24.  28.84 PCCuber
25.  29.47 Pseudonym
26.  30.16 TaliwangCube
27.  34.46 Pfannkuchener
28.  34.97 LittleLumos
29.  35.99 Jacck
30.  36.06 xtreme cuber2007
31.  37.63 Raymos Castillo
32.  40.07 Habsen
33.  40.65 PingPongCuber
34.  43.84 joshsailscga
35.  44.26 Delta Phi
36.  44.91 midnightcuberx
37.  58.96 David Reid
38.  2:12.95 drpfisherman


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(38)
1.  23.32 sigalig
2.  24.91 G2013
3.  27.10 tommyo11


Spoiler



4.  32.20 AADITKINGCUBE2021
5.  38.31 ican97
6.  40.20 Bilbo7
7.  41.81 openseas
8.  42.14 abunickabhi
9.  42.63 JChambers13
10.  46.78 Hola Pantalones
11.  53.99 Khairur Rachim
12.  56.65 revaldoah
13.  57.59 MattP98
14.  1:00.06 fun at the joy
15.  1:09.06 nevinscph
16.  1:09.39 Torch
17.  1:19.63 jaysammey777
18.  1:22.36 seungju choi
19.  1:28.07 MatsBergsten
20.  1:28.90 thatkid
21.  1:31.25 Habsen
22.  1:35.74 LittleLumos
23.  1:39.50 Logan2017DAYR01
24.  1:39.72 2019ECKE02
25.  1:45.07 TaliwangCube
26.  1:46.23 FLS99
27.  1:50.05 Pfannkuchener
28.  2:25.74 Mike Hughey
29.  2:32.07 Raymos Castillo
30.  2:39.10 filmip
31.  2:49.19 Xavphoenix
32.  3:22.94 Jacck
33.  4:26.42 penguinhopper
34.  8:38.80 midnightcuberx
35.  DNF Micah Morrison
35.  DNF Delta Phi
35.  DNF ichcubegerne
35.  DNF PCCuber


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(14)
1.  3:00.52 Bilbo7
2.  4:45.14 nevinscph
3.  5:38.96 openseas


Spoiler



4.  5:45.10 thatkid
5.  6:02.60 MattP98
6.  6:18.14 LittleLumos
7.  6:40.01 MatsBergsten
8.  6:58.90 jaysammey777
9.  7:25.16 Jacck
10.  17:05.19 Raymos Castillo
11.  DNF PingPongCuber
11.  DNF Keroma12
11.  DNF Pfannkuchener
11.  DNF TaliwangCube


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(10)
1.  9:26.06 nevinscph
2.  12:58.25 openseas
3.  13:18.82 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  16:19.80 Jacck
5.  28:32.55 Pfannkuchener
6.  DNF LittleLumos
6.  DNF MattP98
6.  DNF Takafumi Sakakibara
6.  DNF thatkid
6.  DNF Bilbo7


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  25:39.08 nevinscph
2.  33:28.67 MatsBergsten
3.  DNF MattP98

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
1.  39:26.67 nevinscph
2.  58:08.20 MatsBergsten
3.  DNF Cubing 240

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(12)
1.  12/12 39:10 nevinscph
2.  13/16 26:52 Keroma12
3.  4/4 21:19 Pfannkuchener


Spoiler



4.  4/4 49:36 TaliwangCube
5.  4/5 29:25 Jacck
6.  4/5 33:40 MatsBergsten
7.  6/9 45:11 Habsen
8.  2/2 3:22 jaysammey777
9.  2/4 26:23 PingPongCuber
10.  12/28 60:00 Dylan Swarts
10.  0/3 4:00 MattP98
10.  0/2 14:51 PCCuber


*3x3x3 one-handed*(93)
1.  11.38 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
2.  12.23 BrianJ
3.  12.38 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  12.73 Khairur Rachim
5.  13.26 OriginalUsername
6.  13.30 2017LAMB06
7.  14.41 Dream Cubing
8.  14.68 NathanaelCubes
9.  15.02 asacuber
10.  15.12 Charles Jerome
11.  15.17 Micah Wingfield
12.  15.26 ichcubegerne
13.  15.37 jihu1011
14.  16.32 DhruvA
15.  17.14 midnightcuberx
16.  17.39 cuberkid10
17.  17.54 FaLoL
18.  17.81 HawaiiLife745
19.  17.98 Heewon Seo
20.  18.05 vishwasankarcubing
21.  18.27 Ahnaf Islam
22.  18.41 Rubadcar
23.  18.82 BradenTheMagician
24.  18.85 MartinN13
25.  18.98 DGCubes
26.  19.44 Torch
27.  19.45 jaysammey777
28.  19.74 sean_cut4
29.  19.89 xyzzy
30.  20.33 MCuber
31.  20.49 Logan2017DAYR01
32.  22.10 drpfisherman
33.  22.26 nico_german_cuber
34.  22.36 abunickabhi
35.  22.54 2019ECKE02
36.  22.90 Sixstringcal
37.  23.81 oliver sherlock
38.  24.32 ican97
39.  24.35 MattP98
40.  24.70 Delta Phi
41.  25.51 MaksymilianMisiak
42.  25.76 Liam Wadek
43.  25.95 Dylan Swarts
44.  26.08 revaldoah
45.  26.21 d2polld
45.  26.21 Hjerpower
47.  26.36 joshsailscga
48.  26.79 BMcCl1
49.  26.80 giorgi
50.  27.06 Triangles_are_cubers
51.  27.36 ElyasCubing
52.  28.22 PingPongCuber
53.  28.37 wearephamily1719
54.  29.61 DNF_Cuber
55.  29.78 Raymos Castillo
56.  29.91 VIBE_ZT
57.  30.24 Gnome
58.  30.36 Pfannkuchener
59.  30.98 tigermaxi
60.  31.63 InlandEmpireCuber
61.  31.83 ImmolatedMarmoset
62.  31.99 venimental
63.  32.44 LittleLumos
64.  32.47 porkyp10
65.  32.99 Karthik swaminathan
66.  33.11 tommyo11
67.  33.96 TaliwangCube
68.  36.05 Li Xiang
69.  36.19 nevinscph
70.  37.02 Pseudonym
71.  37.28 FLS99
72.  37.55 Kacper Jędrzejuk
73.  38.15 Genius Cuber
74.  38.18 Hayden Rafles
75.  38.43 HKspeed.com
76.  39.09 seungju choi
77.  39.60 RyanSoh
78.  41.45 One Wheel
79.  42.00 Bilbo7
80.  42.95 xtreme cuber2007
81.  47.99 White KB
82.  48.20 Mike Hughey
83.  50.98 LE CUBING
84.  54.39 sporteisvogel
85.  56.25 DasZauberei
86.  58.29 Jacck
87.  1:13.99 calotret
88.  1:17.44 Rubika-37-021204
89.  1:22.06 mattboeren
90.  1:28.95 PCCuber
91.  1:33.33 penguinhopper
92.  1:56.30 123tacocat321
93.  2:32.32 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(7)
1.  32.43 OriginalUsername
2.  51.59 Torch
3.  51.92 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  1:25.23 One Wheel
5.  1:51.44 Li Xiang
6.  4:17.51 FLS99
7.  DNF PCCuber


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(14)
1.  32.78 jaysammey777
2.  33.58 ichcubegerne
3.  1:03.80 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  1:23.76 FLS99
5.  1:39.97 Delta Phi
6.  1:40.42 drpfisherman
7.  1:42.68 Pfannkuchener
8.  1:43.94 MatsBergsten
9.  1:47.04 openseas
10.  2:30.23 Jacck
11.  2:42.19 Li Xiang
12.  2:42.91 Pseudonym
13.  3:26.27 penguinhopper
14.  7:54.03 xtreme cuber2007


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(9)
1.  28.33 (34, 23, 28) jaysammey777
2.  37.00 (34, 41, 36) Mike Hughey
3.  37.33 (30, 40, 42) Delta Phi


Spoiler



4.  42.00 (44, 41, 41) Gnome
5.  52.33 (47, 52, 58) xtreme cuber2007
6.  54.67 (60, 55, 49) Li Xiang
7.  DNF (24, DNS, DNS) Cale S
7.  DNF (43, DNS, DNS) OriEy
7.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) arbivara


*2-3-4 Relay*(57)
1.  36.49 cuberkid10
2.  37.56 OriginalUsername
3.  38.41 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  40.36 Heewon Seo
5.  42.63 Micah Morrison
6.  44.68 Christopher Fandrich
7.  47.19 Jonah Jarvis
8.  50.65 jihu1011
9.  52.73 Micah Wingfield
10.  53.08 ichcubegerne
11.  54.40 Rubadcar
12.  54.75 sigalig
13.  56.06 Torch
14.  58.60 MCuber
15.  58.89 BradenTheMagician
16.  59.27 DGCubes
17.  59.65 jaysammey777
18.  1:03.23 joshsailscga
19.  1:07.57 BMcCl1
20.  1:07.72 midnightcuberx
21.  1:08.84 nico_german_cuber
22.  1:10.09 MattP98
23.  1:10.56 ArthropodJim
24.  1:11.75 tommyo11
25.  1:12.83 Nina Pawlak
26.  1:13.44 nevinscph
27.  1:14.64 VIBE_ZT
28.  1:14.86 d2polld
29.  1:16.01 bennettstouder
30.  1:17.07 breadears
31.  1:18.24 drpfisherman
32.  1:18.78 Bilbo7
33.  1:18.85 Gnome
34.  1:18.88 InlandEmpireCuber
35.  1:19.36 FLS99
36.  1:20.72 LittleLumos
37.  1:21.56 vilkkuti25
38.  1:23.45 porkyp10
39.  1:24.17 PingPongCuber
40.  1:25.28 Kacper Jędrzejuk
41.  1:27.07 Pfannkuchener
42.  1:29.47 Hjerpower
43.  1:54.77 One Wheel
44.  1:57.56 Jrg
45.  1:57.63 Lewis
46.  1:58.33 Li Xiang
47.  2:06.46 Rubika-37-021204
48.  2:08.87 TaliwangCube
49.  2:11.26 123tacocat321
50.  2:15.91 Mike Hughey
51.  2:18.72 xtreme cuber2007
52.  2:42.35 DasZauberei
53.  2:42.40 MatsBergsten
54.  2:55.73 cubeyinnit
55.  3:36.06 Jacck
56.  3:42.62 PCCuber
57.  4:27.16 penguinhopper


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(40)
1.  1:43.74 cuberkid10
2.  1:49.71 OriginalUsername
3.  1:50.92 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  1:52.77 fun at the joy
5.  1:57.34 Jonah Jarvis
6.  1:57.91 Khairur Rachim
7.  2:02.84 ichcubegerne
8.  2:03.63 Torch
9.  2:11.69 jihu1011
10.  2:11.70 sigalig
11.  2:18.69 jaysammey777
12.  2:24.64 BradenTheMagician
13.  2:27.81 Micah Wingfield
14.  2:29.21 joshsailscga
15.  2:36.80 DGCubes
16.  2:36.94 drpfisherman
17.  2:41.62 breadears
18.  2:42.43 nevinscph
19.  2:53.46 ArthropodJim
20.  2:57.59 nico_german_cuber
21.  3:01.89 VIBE_ZT
22.  3:03.46 tommyo11
23.  3:05.01 BMcCl1
24.  3:15.09 PingPongCuber
25.  3:28.01 FLS99
26.  3:36.66 Hjerpower
27.  3:38.22 d2polld
28.  3:40.00 Pfannkuchener
29.  3:57.04 midnightcuberx
30.  3:58.28 Kacper Jędrzejuk
31.  3:59.46 Li Xiang
32.  4:07.30 One Wheel
33.  4:19.97 Mike Hughey
34.  4:39.09 Lewis
35.  4:39.39 Jrg
36.  4:48.68 Rubika-37-021204
37.  5:31.97 Jacck
38.  7:06.58 DasZauberei
39.  7:08.38 Joe Archibald
40.  7:21.65 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(19)
1.  3:50.31 ichcubegerne
2.  3:50.92 cuberkid10
3.  4:08.14 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  4:26.85 Torch
5.  4:27.88 fun at the joy
6.  4:38.13 jihu1011
7.  4:41.87 jaysammey777
8.  5:02.91 nevinscph
9.  5:18.40 drpfisherman
10.  7:23.25 Pfannkuchener
11.  7:49.99 PingPongCuber
12.  7:54.50 FLS99
13.  8:09.24 One Wheel
14.  9:07.29 Li Xiang
15.  9:35.24 Jrg
16.  10:08.16 Jacck
17.  10:43.65 Rubika-37-021204
18.  11:14.63 Kacper Jędrzejuk
19.  15:37.50 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(16)
1.  7:13.62 OriginalUsername
2.  7:14.47 ichcubegerne
3.  7:20.80 Torch


Spoiler



4.  7:36.62 jihu1011
5.  8:03.85 jaysammey777
6.  8:49.44 drpfisherman
7.  9:08.23 nevinscph
8.  11:11.30 Pfannkuchener
9.  12:12.98 PingPongCuber
10.  14:22.35 FLS99
11.  14:32.55 One Wheel
12.  16:41.00 Jrg
13.  16:56.65 Jacck
14.  17:14.72 Li Xiang
15.  18:09.45 Rubika-37-021204
16.  26:56.05 White KB


*Clock*(60)
1.  4.17 TipsterTrickster 
2.  4.73 MartinN13
3.  4.82 JChambers13


Spoiler



4.  5.50 Liam Wadek
5.  5.59 Jaime CG
6.  5.63 jaysammey777
7.  5.87 Oli_H
8.  6.19 vishwasankarcubing
9.  6.38 MattP98
10.  6.98 Charles Jerome
11.  7.25 ImmolatedMarmoset
12.  7.41 50ph14
13.  7.53 drpfisherman
14.  7.77 cuberkid10
15.  7.84 Awder
16.  8.09 BradenTheMagician
17.  8.14 Luke Garrett
18.  8.50 ElyasCubing
19.  8.79 Gregsimo84
20.  8.81 Micah Wingfield
21.  8.82 MCuber
22.  9.10 Li Xiang
23.  9.11 Boris McCoy
24.  9.32 OriginalUsername
25.  9.56 fun at the joy
26.  10.19 Raymos Castillo
27.  10.42 LE CUBING
28.  10.58 sigalig
29.  10.95 Kacper Jędrzejuk
30.  11.22 Torch
30.  11.22 Triangles_are_cubers
32.  11.28 Heath Flick
33.  11.43 Heewon Seo
34.  11.58 Hjerpower
35.  12.13 HawaiiLife745
36.  12.23 ichcubegerne
37.  12.47 DGCubes
38.  12.57 InlandEmpireCuber
39.  12.74 wearephamily1719
40.  13.42 White KB
41.  14.47 PingPongCuber
42.  14.94 oliver sherlock
43.  15.07 DNF_Cuber
44.  15.80 FLS99
45.  16.09 GT8590
46.  16.18 tigermaxi
47.  16.36 tommyo11
48.  17.85 Delta Phi
49.  18.00 DhruvA
50.  18.39 nevinscph
51.  18.63 Pseudonym
52.  20.41 Jacck
53.  20.51 abunickabhi
54.  21.85 feli.cubes
55.  22.64 sporteisvogel
56.  23.97 d2polld
57.  25.16 Pfannkuchener
58.  30.62 One Wheel
59.  34.24 Poketube6681
60.  50.75 MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(53)
1.  38.96 Heewon Seo
2.  46.21 Khairur Rachim
3.  48.01 KrokosB


Spoiler



4.  52.35 Oxzowachi
5.  53.65 JChambers13
6.  57.66 OriginalUsername
7.  57.78 MCuber
8.  1:01.08 Raymos Castillo
9.  1:01.95 vishwasankarcubing
10.  1:02.60 Micah Wingfield
11.  1:02.79 HawaiiLife745
12.  1:02.85 Charles Jerome
13.  1:04.03 jaysammey777
14.  1:05.80 cuberkid10
15.  1:06.58 DGCubes
16.  1:08.52 BradenTheMagician
17.  1:10.92 ichcubegerne
18.  1:15.03 Boris McCoy
19.  1:22.28 Torch
20.  1:25.01 50ph14
21.  1:26.21 Triangles_are_cubers
22.  1:29.01 ImmolatedMarmoset
23.  1:29.85 midnightcuberx
24.  1:32.39 Liam Wadek
24.  1:32.39 drpfisherman
26.  1:33.81 PingPongCuber
27.  1:38.69 nevinscph
28.  1:42.98 MattP98
29.  1:45.60 Kacper Jędrzejuk
30.  1:48.88 Delta Phi
31.  1:49.28 VIBE_ZT
32.  1:54.38 Bilbo7
33.  1:55.57 LE CUBING
34.  1:57.00 2019ECKE02
35.  1:59.48 DNF_Cuber
36.  2:02.05 Lewis
37.  2:09.51 d2polld
38.  2:09.68 Pfannkuchener
39.  2:21.75 tommyo11
40.  2:23.67 One Wheel
41.  2:27.05 FLS99
42.  2:29.49 Pseudonym
43.  2:33.57 LittleLumos
44.  2:38.95 Mike Hughey
45.  2:44.63 Akshat Sehgal
46.  2:59.21 Li Xiang
47.  3:17.95 Jacck
48.  3:19.01 sporteisvogel
49.  4:35.96 Rubika-37-021204
50.  16:30.93 leofun01
51.  DNF bennettstouder
51.  DNF AquaCuber12345
51.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(94)
1.  2.28 Toothcraver55
2.  2.82 50ph14
3.  3.41 ElyasCubing


Spoiler



4.  3.47 Logan2017DAYR01
5.  3.52 Heath Flick
6.  3.60 Rubadcar
7.  3.85 Charles Jerome
7.  3.85 sideedmain
9.  3.89 DGCubes
10.  3.94 BradenTheMagician
11.  4.06 asacuber
12.  4.16 Christopher Fandrich
13.  4.22 oliver sherlock
13.  4.22 OriginalUsername
15.  4.47 Luke Garrett
16.  4.53 JChambers13
17.  5.00 jaysammey777
18.  5.06 Torch
19.  5.13 Nina Pawlak
20.  5.23 Cale S
21.  5.30 ichcubegerne
22.  5.32 KardTrickKid_YT
23.  5.44 Jaime CG
24.  5.46 cuberkid10
25.  5.52 CaptainCuber
26.  5.59 HawaiiLife745
27.  5.60 wearephamily1719
28.  5.66 MCuber
29.  5.78 MartinN13
30.  5.93 DhruvA
31.  5.95 VIBE_ZT
32.  6.00 Liam Wadek
33.  6.01 Karthik swaminathan
34.  6.09 Kacper Jędrzejuk
35.  6.18 MattP98
36.  6.21 Micah Wingfield
37.  6.47 Keenan Johnson
38.  6.51 tommyo11
39.  6.54 nico_german_cuber
40.  6.60 vishwasankarcubing
41.  6.63 Triangles_are_cubers
42.  6.66 jihu1011
43.  6.68 Brendyn Dunagan
44.  6.69 NintendoCuber
45.  7.02 porkyp10
46.  7.21 LE CUBING
47.  7.34 Hayden Rafles
48.  7.36 BleachedTurtle
49.  7.43 Raymos Castillo
50.  7.45 MaksymilianMisiak
51.  7.50 bennettstouder
52.  7.56 venimental
53.  7.82 InlandEmpireCuber
54.  7.83 Lewis
55.  7.88 weatherman223
56.  7.92 midnightcuberx
57.  8.49 Boris McCoy
57.  8.49 sean_cut4
59.  8.63 rubik2005
60.  8.66 Mike Hughey
61.  8.68 Li Xiang
62.  8.93 TheSlykrCubr
63.  8.98 Pseudonym
64.  9.41 drpfisherman
65.  9.60 tigermaxi
66.  9.91 cubeyinnit
67.  10.03 PingPongCuber
68.  10.08 ImmolatedMarmoset
69.  10.33 BerSerKer
70.  10.45 vilkkuti25
71.  10.92 Akshat Sehgal
72.  11.44 abunickabhi
73.  12.39 xtreme cuber2007
74.  12.69 nevinscph
74.  12.69 FLS99
76.  12.70 TaliwangCube
76.  12.70 d2polld
78.  12.91 sporteisvogel
79.  13.01 LittleLumos
80.  13.86 Jacck
81.  14.32 AquaCuber12345
82.  14.95 White KB
83.  15.17 anna4f
84.  15.39 Sixstringcal
85.  15.89 Pfannkuchener
86.  16.06 Kano
87.  17.09 123tacocat321
88.  17.38 Rubika-37-021204
89.  18.35 rubikgan123
90.  20.06 CuberCuberCubing
91.  20.75 U_Turn_Cuber
92.  23.00 GT8590
93.  26.56 PCCuber
94.  38.27 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(59)
1.  6.55 Christopher Fandrich
2.  7.97 oliver sherlock
3.  9.60 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  9.80 mrsniffles01
5.  10.15 Micah Morrison
6.  10.34 Charles Jerome
7.  10.54 BradenTheMagician
8.  10.75 Cale S
9.  10.90 Sixstringcal
10.  11.02 KardTrickKid_YT
11.  11.09 Boris McCoy
12.  11.49 BrianJ
13.  11.60 Oxzowachi
14.  12.12 2019ECKE02
15.  13.45 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
16.  14.16 cuberkid10
17.  14.46 ichcubegerne
18.  15.32 OriginalUsername
19.  15.33 MCuber
20.  15.43 50ph14
21.  15.48 20luky3
22.  15.93 JChambers13
23.  16.11 NathanaelCubes
24.  17.10 NintendoCuber
25.  17.14 ElyasCubing
26.  17.49 MaksymilianMisiak
27.  17.75 jaysammey777
28.  18.31 vishwasankarcubing
29.  18.74 MattP98
30.  18.95 VIBE_ZT
31.  19.83 Logan2017DAYR01
32.  20.36 wearephamily1719
33.  20.50 Torch
34.  22.11 DGCubes
35.  22.26 midnightcuberx
36.  23.42 Nina Pawlak
37.  24.45 HawaiiLife745
38.  24.75 PingPongCuber
39.  26.48 Kacper Jędrzejuk
40.  27.82 weatherman223
41.  30.17 Keenan Johnson
42.  30.51 bennettstouder
43.  30.95 VJW
44.  31.34 drpfisherman
45.  37.22 Raymos Castillo
46.  38.68 tommyo11
47.  39.03 Pseudonym
48.  40.71 Liam Wadek
49.  42.78 Mike Hughey
50.  47.81 nevinscph
51.  49.01 Lewis
52.  49.83 Li Xiang
53.  56.63 Pfannkuchener
54.  56.87 FLS99
55.  1:13.68 sporteisvogel
56.  1:19.04 Jacck
57.  1:27.26 Delta Phi
58.  2:10.34 PCCuber
59.  2:47.46 MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(78)
1.  2.73 Charles Jerome
2.  2.86 Legomanz
3.  3.07 Jaime CG


Spoiler



4.  3.36 Rubadcar
5.  3.58 BrianJ
6.  3.72 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  3.88 Cale S
8.  4.04 Boris McCoy
9.  4.26 oliver sherlock
10.  4.28 VIBE_ZT
11.  4.36 OriginalUsername
12.  4.92 DhruvA
13.  5.06 tigermaxi
14.  5.19 sean_cut4
15.  5.34 Kacper Jędrzejuk
16.  5.36 ElyasCubing
17.  5.38 50ph14
18.  5.51 Toothcraver55
19.  5.58 KardTrickKid_YT
20.  5.64 weatherman223
21.  5.71 Luke Garrett
22.  5.89 DGCubes
23.  5.90 MattP98
24.  6.01 Logan2017DAYR01
25.  6.06 BradenTheMagician
26.  6.38 MCuber
27.  6.45 Micah Wingfield
28.  6.61 jaysammey777
29.  6.66 ImmolatedMarmoset
30.  6.67 vishwasankarcubing
31.  6.68 HawaiiLife745
32.  6.74 Karthik swaminathan
33.  6.93 ichcubegerne
34.  7.00 Liam Wadek
35.  7.05 JChambers13
36.  7.14 FaLoL
37.  7.16 Raymos Castillo
38.  7.19 Hjerpower
39.  7.33 NintendoCuber
40.  7.38 lumes2121
41.  7.40 cuberkid10
42.  7.41 midnightcuberx
43.  7.71 Triangles_are_cubers
44.  7.92 2019ECKE02
45.  7.94 Pseudonym
46.  8.05 d2polld
47.  8.14 venimental
48.  8.46 Heath Flick
49.  8.51 Poketube6681
50.  8.68 Nina Pawlak
50.  8.68 Torch
52.  8.87 tommyo11
53.  9.07 wearephamily1719
54.  9.22 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
55.  9.28 Hayden Rafles
56.  9.51 Li Xiang
57.  9.65 abunickabhi
58.  10.25 Keenan Johnson
59.  10.38 drpfisherman
60.  10.41 LE CUBING
61.  10.52 InlandEmpireCuber
62.  11.72 Lewis
63.  12.73 FLS99
64.  13.68 DNF_Cuber
65.  13.88 PingPongCuber
66.  14.20 nevinscph
67.  16.10 Mike Hughey
68.  18.40 J perm
69.  18.90 AquaCuber12345
70.  19.38 Jacck
71.  19.72 VJW
72.  19.73 Pfannkuchener
73.  21.20 sporteisvogel
74.  23.31 123tacocat321
75.  23.88 Rubika-37-021204
76.  23.97 U_Turn_Cuber
77.  28.51 MatsBergsten
78.  30.51 PCCuber


*Kilominx*(19)
1.  20.95 jaysammey777
2.  23.01 DGCubes
3.  28.09 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  28.80 BradenTheMagician
5.  36.35 Kacper Jędrzejuk
6.  38.13 drpfisherman
7.  39.69 VIBE_ZT
8.  39.74 Torch
9.  46.15 Raymos Castillo
10.  46.39 Pseudonym
11.  56.68 Hjerpower
12.  1:08.41 Mike Hughey
13.  1:12.40 InlandEmpireCuber
14.  1:16.21 Pfannkuchener
15.  1:16.88 2019ECKE02
16.  1:36.59 FLS99
17.  2:13.39 David Reid
18.  2:22.16 MatsBergsten
19.  8:09.15 Jacck


*Mini Guildford*(19)
1.  3:42.18 OriginalUsername
2.  3:59.58 JChambers13
3.  4:05.47 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  4:18.73 fun at the joy
5.  4:33.20 jaysammey777
6.  4:54.00 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  4:55.81 ichcubegerne
8.  5:11.77 Boris McCoy
9.  5:37.22 Raymos Castillo
10.  5:44.10 MattP98
11.  6:16.85 drpfisherman
12.  8:33.19 FLS99
13.  8:35.40 Kacper Jędrzejuk
14.  8:59.40 Pfannkuchener
15.  10:01.18 Li Xiang
16.  10:46.83 One Wheel
17.  12:56.48 Jacck
18.  15:50.18 Joe Archibald
19.  DNF tommyo11


*Redi Cube*(19)
1.  9.62 BMcCl1
2.  10.66 DGCubes
3.  13.44 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  13.92 BradenTheMagician
5.  14.16 Hjerpower
6.  15.63 JChambers13
7.  16.21 cuberkid10
8.  17.95 VIBE_ZT
9.  19.02 drpfisherman
10.  19.89 PingPongCuber
11.  21.31 InlandEmpireCuber
12.  23.21 jaysammey777
13.  24.38 Raymos Castillo
14.  26.92 2019ECKE02
15.  31.51 Rubika-37-021204
16.  32.51 David Reid
17.  35.00 FLS99
18.  35.07 Mike Hughey
19.  44.31 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(12)
1.  26.99 DGCubes
2.  34.03 ichcubegerne
3.  37.49 jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  40.98 VIBE_ZT
5.  41.29 BradenTheMagician
6.  56.37 PingPongCuber
7.  56.74 Mike Hughey
8.  1:01.16 Pseudonym
9.  1:06.49 drpfisherman
10.  1:11.98 Jacck
11.  1:13.98 One Wheel
12.  1:30.39 FLS99


*15 Puzzle*(14)
1.  17.80 BradenTheMagician
2.  21.45 ichcubegerne
3.  26.16 Li Xiang


Spoiler



4.  26.92 jaysammey777
5.  27.75 DGCubes
6.  27.77 ImmolatedMarmoset
7.  29.84 drpfisherman
8.  31.46 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
9.  31.91 Pfannkuchener
10.  40.23 FLS99
11.  42.14 MatsBergsten
12.  50.95 David Reid
13.  1:00.24 Mike Hughey
14.  3:31.85 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(4)
1.  41.14 jaysammey777
2.  56.17 xtreme cuber2007
3.  DNF Li Xiang
3.  DNF Triangles_are_cubers

*Mirror Blocks*(17)
1.  18.61 Valken
2.  19.59 BradenTheMagician
3.  20.90 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  30.82 joshsailscga
5.  38.61 MattP98
6.  51.74 FLS99
7.  56.41 cuberkid10
8.  58.58 DGCubes
9.  59.33 jaysammey777
10.  59.67 Kacper Jędrzejuk
11.  1:03.76 drpfisherman
12.  1:08.53 Pfannkuchener
13.  1:16.19 InlandEmpireCuber
14.  1:33.92 Mike Hughey
15.  1:50.87 Hjerpower
16.  2:51.01 U_Turn_Cuber
17.  4:28.59 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(5)
1.  2:35.92 DGCubes
2.  3:04.03 Gnome
3.  4:09.39 jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  5:11.14 drpfisherman
5.  5:43.51 Mike Hughey


*Face-Turning Octahedron*(20)
1.  24.56 cuberkid10
2.  25.90 HawaiiLife745
3.  28.93 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  29.35 SpeedyOctahedron
5.  29.54 TipsterTrickster 
6.  29.59 edd_dib
7.  34.41 vishwasankarcubing
8.  36.11 Sixstringcal
9.  47.79 Kit Clement
10.  1:14.59 drpfisherman
11.  1:26.13 BradenTheMagician
12.  1:27.98 VIBE_ZT
13.  2:12.04 PingPongCuber
14.  2:12.41 jaysammey777
15.  2:39.34 ichcubegerne
16.  3:40.78 Mike Hughey
17.  5:01.20 One Wheel
18.  5:36.82 DNF_Cuber
19.  10:01.74 Jacck
20.  DNF thomas.sch



*Contest results*(220)
1.  1189 OriginalUsername
2.  1174 jaysammey777
3.  1158 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1058 cuberkid10
5.  1031 BradenTheMagician
6.  996 Torch
7.  878 DGCubes
8.  835 Khairur Rachim
9.  828 MattP98
10.  816 Micah Wingfield
11.  781 HawaiiLife745
12.  772 JChambers13
12.  772 Charles Jerome
14.  770 Heewon Seo
15.  741 jihu1011
16.  738 drpfisherman
17.  733 nevinscph
18.  723 Christopher Fandrich
19.  708 Luke Garrett
20.  697 Raymos Castillo
21.  692 Liam Wadek
22.  691 Rubadcar
23.  684 vishwasankarcubing
24.  678 DhruvA
25.  676 sigalig
26.  671 MCuber
27.  660 BrianJ
28.  644 Logan2017DAYR01
29.  635 sean_cut4
30.  623 midnightcuberx
31.  609 VIBE_ZT
32.  592 Boris McCoy
33.  586 MartinN13
34.  584 Pfannkuchener
35.  579 Kacper Jędrzejuk
36.  577 FaLoL
37.  573 tommyo11
38.  566 ElyasCubing
39.  564 Brendyn Dunagan
40.  562 KardTrickKid_YT
41.  539 oliver sherlock
42.  536 FLS99
43.  523 tJardigradHe
44.  522 2019ECKE02
44.  522 Jonah Jarvis
46.  521 Cale S
47.  511 PingPongCuber
48.  503 abunickabhi
49.  479 Dream Cubing
50.  477 MaksymilianMisiak
51.  474 50ph14
51.  474 asacuber
53.  471 nico_german_cuber
54.  466 Keenan Johnson
55.  458 BMcCl1
56.  456 Li Xiang
57.  450 d2polld
58.  442 João Vinicius
59.  441 wearephamily1719
60.  434 Hjerpower
60.  434 Jaime CG
62.  432 joshsailscga
63.  431 Dylan Swarts
64.  412 Triangles_are_cubers
65.  405 Legomanz
66.  398 fun at the joy
67.  395 xyzzy
68.  391 Ahnaf Islam
69.  382 Hayden Rafles
70.  380 Karthik swaminathan
71.  376 G2013
72.  375 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
73.  374 Delta Phi
74.  372 Bilbo7
75.  370 InlandEmpireCuber
76.  360 Nina Pawlak
77.  355 NathanaelCubes
78.  353 Toothcraver55
79.  349 Micah Morrison
79.  349 BleachedTurtle
81.  347 ImmolatedMarmoset
82.  345 LittleLumos
83.  340 Mike Hughey
84.  335 OWOcuBing
85.  330 ArthropodJim
86.  329 tigermaxi
87.  327 porkyp10
87.  327 sideedmain
89.  326 LE CUBING
90.  322 Imran Rahman
91.  317 Gnome
92.  315 Jacck
93.  314 bennettstouder
94.  311 Lewis
95.  309 Pseudonym
96.  302 breadears
97.  300 DNF_Cuber
98.  298 xtreme cuber2007
99.  287 VJW
100.  281 Peter N
101.  279 NintendoCuber
102.  268 MatsBergsten
103.  264 Sixstringcal
104.  259 One Wheel
105.  258 2017LAMB06
106.  249 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
107.  241 abhijat
108.  234 TaliwangCube
109.  230 Fred Lang
110.  229 weatherman223
111.  212 vilkkuti25
112.  210 ican97
113.  208 HKspeed.com
114.  204 revaldoah
115.  196 Genius Cuber
116.  193 mrsniffles01
117.  192 trangium
118.  191 Jrg
118.  191 thatkid
120.  190 AquaCuber12345
121.  185 Rubika-37-021204
122.  184 gottagitgud
123.  182 Poketube6681
124.  179 Adam Chodyniecki
125.  178 lumes2121
126.  177 Habsen
127.  174 NarenRameshB
127.  174 PCCuber
127.  174 20luky3
130.  168 giorgi
131.  167 sporteisvogel
132.  164 SpeedyOctahedron
133.  159 Akshat Sehgal
134.  158 John Benwell
135.  156 Heath Flick
136.  155 CaptainCuber
137.  151 jake.levine
138.  148 venimental
139.  143 Ram
140.  142 HippieCuber
141.  141 Findnf
142.  135 David Reid
143.  132 anna4f
144.  131 123tacocat321
144.  131 White KB
146.  124 TheSlykrCubr
147.  122 RedstoneTim
148.  121 Petri Krzywacki
149.  119 rubik2005
150.  117 openseas
151.  114 Keroma12
151.  114 scrubizilla
153.  112 hyperbannanas
154.  110 DasZauberei
155.  106 Caleb Rogers
156.  105 RyanSoh
156.  105 Oxzowachi
158.  101 seungju choi
158.  101 cubeyinnit
158.  101 Gašper Potočnik
161.  99 Natemophi
162.  96 MarkA64
163.  95 Gregsimo84
164.  88 aarav1121
165.  87 KP-20359
166.  84 Ev4nL4i
167.  82 TipsterTrickster 
167.  82 MrOrungUtan
169.  81 Cubing 240
169.  81 myoder
171.  72 thomas.sch
171.  72 Pratyush Manas
173.  66 BerSerKer
174.  63 VerInShujin
175.  60 Chinmay K Gowda
175.  60 Valken
175.  60 penguinhopper
178.  58 Sitina
179.  57 DavEz
180.  56 Oli_H
181.  55 KrokosB
181.  55 GT8590
183.  53 AADITKINGCUBE2021
184.  51 Hola Pantalones
184.  51 filmip
184.  51 calotret
187.  50 feli.cubes
187.  50 rubikgan123
189.  49 vorherrscher
189.  49 Kano
191.  48 Awder
191.  48 stefan.s.skesh
193.  41 J perm
193.  41 Rollercoasterben 
193.  41 CuberCuberCubing
196.  40 mattboeren
197.  37 DodusNet
198.  36 Kai_Valdez
199.  30 Nir1213
199.  30 flyingk
199.  30 Nayano
202.  29 Cool_Cuber_Girl
203.  27 Sledgehammer
203.  27 Xavphoenix
205.  24 cuberbutnotacuber
205.  24 lross123
207.  19 edd_dib
208.  16 Kit Clement
208.  16 U_Turn_Cuber
208.  16 leofun01
208.  16 Kathy218
212.  15 Curtis
213.  13 superkitkat106
214.  12 OriEy
214.  12 Takafumi Sakakibara
216.  11 Joe Archibald
216.  11 arbivara
216.  11 FanousekCZSK
219.  8 A Banana Plays
220.  5 wilrad2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 8, 2021)

220 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 79!

That means our winner this week is *Micah Morrison!* Congratulations!!


----------

